# Fehlermeldung H2 Database



## Alex_winf01 (16. Jun 2009)

Ich habe bei meinem Laptop ein kleines Problem mit meiner H2 Database:

Sobald ich mich an der Datenbank anmelden möchte, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Eingabe/Ausgabe: java.io.FileNotFoundException: c:\ProgramFiles\H2\bin\test.lock.db (Zugriff verweigert)



Die JDBC URL ist richtig (jdbc:h2:tcp://localhost:9092/test), der Port ist freigegeben und auch bei der Firewall bekannt. Benutzername und Passwort sind auch richtig.

Betriebssystem ist Vista.

Woran kann das liegen? Auf einem anderen Rechner mit genau den selben Einstellungen funktioniert die Sache (nur ist auf dem anderen Rechner Windows XP Prof drauf).


----------



## maki (16. Jun 2009)

Lösch mal das Lockfile.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (16. Jun 2009)

Vista ist bei mir nun auch nicht mehr und das aus gutem Grunde.

Aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne gibt es in Vista ein paar kleine "Sicherheitsmaßnahmen".

Unter anderem sind wenn ich mich recht entsinne Schreibrechte im Programme Ordner nicht gern gesehen. Außer bei installationen und da gibts dann diese Sicherheitsabfragen.

Programme sollten ihre "Nutzdaten" daher in einem anderen Ordner anlegen. Application Files oder so ähnlich.


----------



## stefan. (16. Jun 2009)

Kopiere den H2 Ordner in dein User Verzeichnis (C:\users\name\h2 ..) das sollte ggf. das Problem lösen.


----------

